# Bios Commands



## Brendalynn (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello Friends,

Can you please tell me what the command is in BIOS mode to run my CD ROM.
IT starts out like this: A:\\> then I don't know what to enter after that to run my CD ROM.
My CR ROM drive is D.

Thanks in advance for your help.
Brenda-lynn


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

If you were at A:\\>, just type in D: and press enter


----------



## Brendalynn (Aug 8, 2006)

*Need even more help now*



Rashiki said:


> If you were at A:\\>, just type in D: and press enter


Thank you so much, but now I have another problem. I don't remember how to get to the BIOS screen where I would enter that information and have my CD ROM run form there. I only seen my friend do it once on my computer when he was trying to run a recovery CD or something like it because he tried to install windows XP but my computer fails to detect my CD ROM upon starting and then I have to go through the Add/Remove hardware to troubleshoot it and then it works but as you know I'm sure, installing windows XP requires the computer to restart several times during the process and it can't continue where it left off because my computer dosen't detect it has a CD ROM until I do the troubleshooting thing and I can't do that after the installation has started because I get error messages. So my main problem is getting my computer to always detect it has a CD ROM without me going though the hardware troubleshooting.
Now when I starat my computer up it asks me which windows I want to start up...I choose windows 2000 of course because windows XP was not completely installed and when I do try that one it tells me:
"Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt
<windows root>\system32\hal.dll
Please re-install a copy of the above file"

Can you help me with this one also ???
Thank you
Brenda-Lynn


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

I think what you're trying to do is change your boot order in bios so that your cd-rom is the first boot device. when you turn your computer on, hit the the F2 key. That will take you into bios setup. From there, you will find boot order. Make cd-rom first, hard drive second.


----------



## Brendalynn (Aug 8, 2006)

*Boot Order*



hwm54112 said:


> I think what you're trying to do is change your boot order in bios so that your cd-rom is the first boot device. when you turn your computer on, hit the the F2 key. That will take you into bios setup. From there, you will find boot order. Make cd-rom first, hard drive second.


THANK YOU FOR THE INFO, I WILL TRY IT OUT HOWEVER I LOOKED INTO MY BIOS CONFIRMATION/SETUP SCREEN AND DON'T SEE ANYTHIND CALLED A BOOT ORDER, WOULD IT BE CALLED SOMETHING ELSE. I AM RUNNING WINDOWS 2000 PRO EDITION, VERSION 5.0.2195 SERVICE PACK 4 BUILD 2195, BIOS VERSION IS IBM NVKT47.0
THERE ARE A FEW THINGS THAT SAY BOOT BUT ITS NOT WE ARE LOOKING FOR...THERE IS A BOOT BLOCK REVISION LEVEL>>NV47A AND ALSO A NETWORK BOOT THAT IS DISABLED.

PLEASE LET ME KNOW ALL THE POSSIBLE TERMS IT COULD BE CALLED ON MY OS.

THANK YOU
BRENDA-LYNN


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Are you getting into the BIOS when the PC starts up? You press F2 to do that. The boot order is in there, I just don't know the exact location for that particular BIOS version.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Please list the make and model of the computer.


----------



## Brendalynn (Aug 8, 2006)

*make and model*



Terrister said:


> Please list the make and model of the computer.


HI,
System manufacturer is IBM
System model is 6862N4U


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

> Now when I starat my computer up it asks me which windows I want to start up...I choose windows 2000 of course because windows XP was not completely installed and when I do try that one it tells me:
> "Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt
> <windows root>\system32\hal.dll


Look here http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/kb/article.php?id=130


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

> AND ALSO A NETWORK BOOT THAT IS DISABLED.


This statement leads me to believe that your system is too old to boot from cd-rom. The option would be there if available on your machine.

I could be wrong, but it seems that we may not be addressing your true issue. Are you trying to upgrade to XP? If so, the answer is to download the xp install floppies from microsoft. They will load the necessary drivers for the cd rom drive and pass off the xp install to the cd rom. 

When the install routine reboots, it boots to the hard drive and I suspect that is where you're running into a problem. It's seeing the remnants of two entirely different hals. My suggestion would be to download the drive manufacturer’s utilities, zero the drive to get rid of the corruption, partition and format using those utilities and install xp using the floppies unless someone can determine that you can boot to cd. I could find nothing about it


----------



## Brendalynn (Aug 8, 2006)

*??? My system is too old ???*

My system is an IBM Pentium 111, processor speed 500Mhz, 256MB RAM
Is it too old to boot from CD ? And do you know why I have to go through all the Add/Remove Hardware troubleshooting to get my CD ROM to appera in My Computer to allow me to play a games CD or any other CD's. Its not just about me downloading another operating sysytem (windows xp). Up until now going through this process didn't bother me as much, but now my CD ROM has to be able to start on its own (without going through the troublesooter) for windows xp to install.

Thanks for your help on this, I think I'm in for a long hull before I get this one resolved.

Brenda-Lynn


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi brendalynn

some of what you need is in chapter 5 of the user's guide at this link user's guide. (start-up options?)Actually, there's alot of stuff for your computer. it is cd bootable. there's drivers for win2k which might eliminate the "add hardware nuisance" you've been having except you may be upgrading. there's a firmware upgrade for the cd-rom. all kinds of stuff you can find from the link.
Post back with questions and concerns.


Bill


----------

